# FMH Admissions 2015



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

This thread is for FMH admission 2015. People tell here your test date and time . Last two year test was same in all batches. So hopefully this year it will be happen again. So you should try to post mcqs of your test on same day.. So it will help those people who have test on next day. 
Best of Luck


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

When shall they display their bds expat list?


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

3rd november 2:30 pm


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

10:30 2nd November.


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

is their admissions open in fmh??


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes. Last date for registering is 30 or 31st of october.


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Does fmh count their own test, if they conduct it, or MCAT result in merit calculation?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Their own test counts for 12.5% of your total aggregate and the mcat is 37.5%


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

armourlessknight said:


> 10:30 2nd November.


same


----------



## Ridajaved96 (Sep 6, 2015)

What agregrade do you roughly need to get in FMH????


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Ridajaved96 said:


> What agregrade do you roughly need to get in FMH????


Atleast above 80 UHS aggregate and above 82 with their aptitude test.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 14, 2015)

Is the test difficult and from the same UHS syllabus?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Gaia said:


> Is the test difficult and from the same UHS syllabus?


FMH Entrance Test

Here's a link for the paper pattern and such.


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

Hey guyz how to fill online form for fmh ? Can someone give me the link ?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Malyash said:


> Hey guyz how to fill online form for fmh ? Can someone give me the link ?



_1.	Purchase a prospectus to apply for MBBS program or BDS program. 

2.	Pay Rs. 4,000/- (Prospectus fee and Aptitude Test Fee) for one program only or Rs. 8,000/- for both programmes at the counter or send pay order / Bank Draft in favour of “FMH College of Medicine & Dentistry” or pay through Easy Paisa.

3.	Visit college website www.fmsystem.org or click on This Link

4.	Login Admission form by entering serial no. and password provided at the time of purchase of prospectus.

Source : How to apply at FMHCM&D | FMH College of Medicine & Dentistry_


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Can somebody tell me which should I pick for the the FSC board thingy, it has 2 options for Lahore, New scheme Lahore or Old scheme Lahore.


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

Anyone's Fmh test on 4 November?


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Does anyone have any idea how to prepare for the test? Like for general knowledge and English and the rest? And is there a site for their past papers and answers?


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

Malyash said:


> Anyone's Fmh test on 4 November?


yes my test is on 4th nov at 2: 30 pm


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

@nimra mine is on 4 nove 10:30  good luck. Btw how is your preparation?


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

Malyash said:


> @nimra mine is on 4 nove 10:30  good luck. Btw how is your preparation?


thank you..well i did'nt have prepared any thing yet.. i'm confused about the syllabus ... tell me about your prep. and how you are preparing the test ..? i mean from which books fsc or some other??


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

I am preparing only MCAT syllabus. And bio plantae portion. I think it would be enough :-|


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

Mine's 4th nov 2:30..


----------

